# Power consumption MSI RTX 2080



## Src (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello,

How accurate is GPU-Z power consumption reporting ?
I see 20W in the idle using latest Nvidia drivers 416.94 with my MSI RTX 2080 GAMING X TRIO which is a bit high I guess. I was expecting half of this numbers, but the lowest I saw was like 19W.
Core clock (300), mem clock (101) and also voltages (0.718-0.706V) are fine AFAIK.

Also, not related, but I think PerfCap Reason is somehow not working. I see always "Idle" when playing games. 
OS is Windows 10 v1803 fully updated.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 19, 2018)

I don't know how accurate it is. But it doesn't seem too strange for those clocks. For reference my Vega 64 consumes 8-9W @ idle w/ 26MHz core(0.7625V) + 167MHz memory(0.8000V)...according to GPU-Z.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2018)

Why don't you compare it with the measurements w1zzard took: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_RTX_2080_Gaming_X_Trio/31.html


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2018)

It's tdp % multiplied by board power limit. Tdp is measured using resistors on the board near the power inputs, for the whole card.

Results were pretty close for me last time I took a look, but obviously these are cheap measuring circuits optimized for getting the power limitting right


----------



## Src (Nov 20, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Why don't you compare it with the measurements w1zzard took: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_RTX_2080_Gaming_X_Trio/31.html


It was tested with older driver with idle power bug, so that's why. 


W1zzard said:


> It's tdp % multiplied by board power limit. Tdp is measured using resistors on the board near the power inputs, for the whole card.
> 
> Results were pretty close for me last time I took a look, but obviously these are cheap measuring circuits optimized for getting the power limitting right


Hmm.
It's 10W with new driver for RTX 2080 FE per your testing, which is huge 50% difference.
If you still have it, is possible to retest TRIO X with newer driver? or maybe what you are seeing on your TRIO X card in GPU-Z ?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2018)

The differences will be the same for all rtx cards, no need to retest


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 20, 2018)

Question is...why are you so concerned about power consumption @ idle? What difference does a few watts here or there make? None whatsoever honestly.


----------



## Src (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks for answers. 
Not a big deal for sure.
Just curious since I saw RTX 2080 with around or below 10W in idle right in the GPU-Z, so 20W on TRIO X seems to be high for me with the latest drivers, so I want to confirm whether card is working as it should and 20W is real or there is VBIOS bug/driver bug/GPU-Z bug.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Question is...why are you so concerned about power consumption @ idle? What difference does a few watts here or there make? None whatsoever honestly.


10 W, 24/7 = ~87 kwH = 30 euros per year


----------

